# I Want a Pet Owl



## Death Angel

Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world


----------



## OldLady

You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

How about a couple of Peacocks instead?


----------



## Blues Man

OldLady said:


> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Thank God we only have hoot owls.


----------



## OldLady

Blues Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.
Click to expand...

The scene was funny, but the owl call was digital.  They sound a lot more like a screaming cat or human baby than a set of rusty brakes.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> How about a couple of Peacocks instead?


Talk about screeching


----------



## Death Angel

OldLady said:


> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.


I thought they just asked a lot of questions (who?)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.



You could always get a goat to scream back.


----------



## miketx

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always get a goat to scream back.
Click to expand...

I thought they only did that in the middle east?


----------



## OldLady

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they just asked a lot of questions (who?)
Click to expand...

I just nosed around google a bit trying to find a good screech for you, and I discovered that they rarely screech--it is usually to defend its young, in midsummer.  Which is exactly when I heard mine.  They are all over and their more normal call is a very gentle rumble like a cat purring.  
I love the ones that Whhoooo....don't know which ones they are.  Owls are really cool birds and beautiful.  Buy a pair of binoculars and let them stay free.


----------



## Likkmee

Marion Morrison said:


> How about a couple of Peacocks instead?


Good eats too !


----------



## Death Angel

OldLady said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they just asked a lot of questions (who?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just nosed around google a bit trying to find a good screech for you, and I discovered that they rarely screech--it is usually to defend its young, in midsummer.  Which is exactly when I heard mine.  They are all over and their more normal call is a very gentle rumble like a cat purring.
> I love the ones that Whhoooo....don't know which ones they are.  Owls are really cool birds and beautiful.  Buy a pair of binoculars and let them stay free.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be able to feed him his live mice anyway. I used to have pet mice too. He'd have to be an outdoor owl and get his own meals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

6 Reasons Why Owls Make a Terrible Pet
Owls as Pets - International Owl Center

pet owl - Google Search


----------



## Vastator

The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...


----------



## boedicca

Death Angel said:


> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world





I'm sure the owl would be thrilled to be your captive.

Not.


----------



## Death Angel

boedicca said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the owl would be thrilled to be your captive.
> 
> Not.
Click to expand...

All my creatures return to me out of love. Can't say the same about women.


----------



## Death Angel

Vastator said:


> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...


I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.


----------



## Vastator

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
Click to expand...

I have a tall dead pine along the bank behind my house. Every night a great big Owl perches atop it hooting out, riling up the others secreted away in the tree line. I never realized just how huge she really was; till she spread her wings, and silently swooped down to pluck an unsuspecting mouse from the meadow. A truly incredible animal...


----------



## Pilot1

I friend of mine rescued an owl, and nursed it back to health.  I forget what kind.  However, the owl remained his pet from then on, and never tried to fly away even though it could.  It was a very good pet.


----------



## Likkmee

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
Click to expand...

Ironic the nat'l symbol is a dump buzzard


----------



## Death Angel

Likkmee said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic the nat'l symbol is a dump buzzard
Click to expand...

Eagles are the most regal of the birds.


----------



## Crixus

Death Angel said:


> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world




It’s doable. Here in Texas you have to have a falconry certificate wrote you can get the bird. But folks use owls to hunt.


----------



## Darkwind

Crixus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s doable. Here in Texas you have to have a falconry certificate wrote you can get the bird. But folks use owls to hunt.
Click to expand...

Owls are raptors, so that makes a good case for having a falconry license.


----------



## Darkwind

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they just asked a lot of questions (who?)
Click to expand...

Teach one to fly backward and he then just says, "What?"


----------



## Death Angel

Crixus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s doable. Here in Texas you have to have a falconry certificate wrote you can get the bird. But folks use owls to hunt.
Click to expand...

They don't even look like a bird. They look like a cat. Cool animal.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I do education programs and my own bird is a great horned owl. I can't tell you the number of times I've had someone say they want one too. Believe me, you really don't. 

First, you must hold a federal license which isn't easy to get. There are certainly people who are willing to break the law to have a protected bird but it is a federal crime and one that's taken very seriously. Almost all birds are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act and in some cases, the Lacey Act.

Then there are your own state's laws. Get the book from your state conservation agency.

Even if you're licensed, its really not easy to keep an owl (or hawk, falcon) healthy. They have a very specialized diet as well as housing needs. You can raise your own mice but that's one huge gawd-awful mess. If you buy mice, consider you'll need between 6 and 12. Every single day. My source costs $.75 each. Do the math. 

They have certain cage requirements. The materials, substrate, size and so on. You could put a roof on your house using nothing but bird poop so buy the best power washer on the market. You'll need other special equipment. 

Don't skimp on your raptor gloves. You wanna see my scars? Seriously. My hands are trashed. I've had several surgeries and I will always have problems.

You must work with the bird every single day. They're wild. They won't "love" you or sit on your lap while you read. You must fit yourself to them, not the other way around. 

You'll need to find a vet who is ready and able to take on a patient as difficult as an owl. 

There's a lot more to this but none of it means you cannot work with raptors, songbirds, mammals and reptiles. I'm licensed for all and I am grateful for the volunteers who work tirelessly for the animals. You can volunteer for a licensed rehabber and most do not require more hours than are convenient for you. You find one near you by calling your conservation agency, animal control or humane society. You can also hunt on line. 

The Wildlife Rehabilitation Information Directory
National Wildlife Rehabilitators Association
https://wildliferehabber.com/wildlife-agency-listing


----------



## Luddly Neddite

After all I said about how difficult it is, omg, they are also a joy and utterly engaging - This is a group of successful releases.

Another thing - You must be ready to do some really disgusting things. Like, skinning and gut mice and rats, picking up roadkill, fuun stuff like that.

If you look at these photos, there's a story --- "yours is better than mine".


----------



## Luddly Neddite

More disgusting - This red tailed hawk had a head injury and had literally forgotten how to eat. This always amazes me but I'ce seen it so often - that if the animal is support nutritionally while the swelling of their brain abates, they can be saved. With this female, I had to skin mice and put them in a blender so I could tube feed.

This bird was heartbreaking. You can see her wildness and her terror. In her head, the only reason to be caught and held is to be killed and eaten. I've heard people say they know we're trying to help them to which I say hooey.

It gave me such huge satisfaction to release her.


----------



## hjmick

I want one of these:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Death Angel said:


> Magnificent creature. It is the cat of the bird world




I do love this video. My GHO will sometimes lean against me and fall asleep. I was doing an all day, career day education program in a gym and though owls are much lighter than they look, she got heavy so I put her in a big cage I had brought.

She went nuts. Screaming her head off, hanging on the side of the cage, flapping her wings and banging around. I was so afraid she would hurt herself and got her out as quickly as I could. then it hit me - she had never ever been in a cage before. She has a huge flight cage and I transport her in a big pet taxi but never a cage.

I think she was frightened and angry. She was on my hand the rest of the day.

Great horned owls are known as the 'tiger of the sky' and are fearless. One of the few birds that will take skunks and I've rehabbed one that had been sprayed. What a miserable thing that was but he was eventually released.

I truly hope that people looking at this will look into volunteering with a rehabber. Its an incredible opportunity to work with wild animals more closely than any other "job" without a PhD and its how new rehabbers learn and get licensed.

A few other patients --

You can see the hummingbird's crop is stuffed full.

The ravens were a real handful. I had to keep them separate because the slightest noise and they'd be screaming for their next meal. When they were older, I put them in a flight cage. When I would go in to feed them, they would hang off of me, try to steal my glasses and just in general be ornery and charming.

The barn owl was getting exercise and physical therapy. Barn owls have a scream that will break wine glasses. 

The last one is a vulture. Very cool birds and they serve a really important purpose in nature.

And I really really love gho's.


----------



## TNHarley

Owls are assholes. But they are cool to look at.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

hjmick said:


> I want one of these:




Good lord. What is he?

Comparing the size of his head to hers. He's gorgeous. Probably a big sweetie.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TNHarley said:


> Owls are assholes. But they are cool to look at.




They save you  money at the grocery store. Seriously. Its sad that so many people don't understand nature but raptors eat the mice that foul our grain stores. Whether you're a meat eater or vegetarian, we all eat food that depends on grain. Stupid people shoot them - a federal crime, poison them - a federal crime and never have any clue what the animal is all about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Like a cat my ass!!
Reminds me more of my Boxer Gadsden.
  He's always doing the nibbling thing where he doesnt actually bite you.


----------



## hjmick

Luddly Neddite said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. What is he?
> 
> Comparing the size of his head to hers. He's gorgeous. Probably a big sweetie.
Click to expand...



He's a hybrid, 87.5% wolf, 8.6% Siberian Husky and 3.9% German Shepherd, according to the sanctuary that rescued him 11 years ago.


----------



## koshergrl

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
Click to expand...

You've never seen an owl???

How does that even happen?


----------



## koshergrl

Death Angel said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic the nat'l symbol is a dump buzzard
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eagles are the most regal of the birds.
Click to expand...


and yet they eat carrion. 

Owls don't..at least, they don't eat carrion that they didn't kill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hjmick said:


> I want one of these:



  Sad he's dying.
But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
Click to expand...

Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines. 

Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things. 

They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
Click to expand...


 They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
   Same with the Fox.


----------



## Vastator

Oh yeah?
Wolf dogs killed owner, autopsy determines

“Sandra L. Piovesan bled to death after being mauled by a pack of nine wolf dogs that she had raised as pets and was so devoted to that she once told a neighbor they "give me unqualified love."


----------



## Luddly Neddite

hjmick said:


> I want one of these:



Just happened across this -

Florida Sanctuary Rescues Giant Wolf 'Yuki' From Kill Shelter

From the article -

_"Founded in 2001, the Shy Wolf Sanctuary takes in 60 captive-bred or rescued animals every year."_

Those who think they want a wolf cross might want to donate $ cuz they're very expensive to keep. 

For those who have one, get yourself some good insurance because bite cases involving this wolf mix are a sure win for the victim. Also be aware that you may not bee able to vaccinate which could lead to more liability for the owner. Helpful is to alter but you still need a very high fence as well as being buried in the ground.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vastator said:


> Oh yeah?
> Wolf dogs killed owner, autopsy determines
> 
> “Sandra L. Piovesan bled to death after being mauled by a pack of nine wolf dogs that she had raised as pets and was so devoted to that she once told a neighbor they "give me unqualified love."



  I'm sure you can find accounts of most large breeds killing someone.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
Click to expand...



Not true. Many are just fine until they sexual maturity. That's why these sanctuaries are full.

DEFINITELY not true of foxes either. I just rehabbed two kits. Obviously, as a rehabber, my job is the opposite of taming them but I've worked quite a few and they are simply not hard wired to be what humans want them to be. 

There's a series of videos on You Tube by a guy who kept a for as a pet. Very educational and really shows what its like to live with a fox. 

When I was a kid and bringing home every wild animal I came across, my father told me that whatever an animal does in the wild, he will continue to do in your home.

This is one of the kits I rehabbed and released.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Many are just fine until they sexual maturity. That's why these sanctuaries are full.
> 
> DEFINITELY not true of foxes either. I just rehabbed two kits. Obviously, as a rehabber, my job is the opposite of taming them but I've worked quite a few and they are simply not hard wired to be what humans want them to be.
> 
> There's a series of videos on You Tube by a guy who kept a for as a pet. Very educational and really shows what its like to live with a fox.
> 
> When I was a kid and bringing home every wild animal I came across, my father told me that whatever an animal does in the wild, he will continue to do in your home.
> 
> This is one of the kits I rehabbed and released.
Click to expand...


   Neutering helps with aggression.
Yeah I've seen the fox vids.


----------



## Vastator

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> Wolf dogs killed owner, autopsy determines
> 
> “Sandra L. Piovesan bled to death after being mauled by a pack of nine wolf dogs that she had raised as pets and was so devoted to that she once told a neighbor they "give me unqualified love."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can find accounts of most large breeds killing someone.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I have a standing rule. Never allow an animal into your home that you can’t kill in single combat...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vastator said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> Wolf dogs killed owner, autopsy determines
> 
> “Sandra L. Piovesan bled to death after being mauled by a pack of nine wolf dogs that she had raised as pets and was so devoted to that she once told a neighbor they "give me unqualified love."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can find accounts of most large breeds killing someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I have a standing rule. Never allow an animal into your home that you can’t kill in single combat...
Click to expand...


  My Boxers aren't even a year old and I'd hate to tangle with em.


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
Click to expand...


yeah wolves kill pack members ALL THE TIME.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah wolves kill pack members ALL THE TIME.
Click to expand...



That's a learned behavior.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah wolves kill pack members ALL THE TIME.
Click to expand...



The wolf mixes have a rep for killing dogs that live in the same household. They're also dangerous to have around small kids. Just about every dog and/or dog/woolf mixes that attack children have owners say almost the exact same thing - 'I don't know. He was always fine before'. Other owners then say almost the exact same thing - 'I trust my well trained dog/wolf mix with my kids'. 

Little kids make prey moves and prey sounds that can 'turn on' the predator response and next thing the owner knows is that the kid is dead.

 I've had Harris' hawks kill each other. That's remarkable because they're the only raptor that is know to live and hunt in cooperative groups. 

Recently, one tiger killed another when put together for breeding.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he's dying.
> But yeah I'd love to have one. The Boxers would shit themselves!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping wolves as pets is one of the most horrible things that people do to canines.
> 
> Breeding them with dogs is another of the most horrible things.
> 
> They are miserable in capitvity..they are dangerous and they are destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Canines and will happily accept man as their pack if raised that way from puppy hood.
> Same with the Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah wolves kill pack members ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a learned behavior.
Click to expand...


Its the opposite of a learned behavior and I wouldn't want to bet on being able to train it out of them.


----------



## hjmick

Luddly Neddite said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just happened across this -
> 
> Florida Sanctuary Rescues Giant Wolf 'Yuki' From Kill Shelter
> 
> From the article -
> 
> _"Founded in 2001, the Shy Wolf Sanctuary takes in 60 captive-bred or rescued animals every year."_
> 
> Those who think they want a wolf cross might want to donate $ cuz they're very expensive to keep.
> 
> For those who have one, get yourself some good insurance because bite cases involving this wolf mix are a sure win for the victim. Also be aware that you may not bee able to vaccinate which could lead to more liability for the owner. Helpful is to alter but you still need a very high fence as well as being buried in the ground.
Click to expand...



I've been around a couple in my life, beautiful, sweet animals. But strong and still had a wild streak. They are definitely a hands on animal, and I'm not sure I'd have one around small children... say younger than 17...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic the nat'l symbol is a dump buzzard
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eagles are the most regal of the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet they eat carrion.
> 
> Owls don't..at least, they don't eat carrion that they didn't kill.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not true.
> 
> There are two families of owl - the barn owl - Tytonidae-  and everybody else - Strigidae, aka typical owls. In those two families there are more than 200 species. All are true carnivores and prefer to kill their food.
> 
> Except for vultures, birds can't smell and they hunt by sight and hearing. That means they cannot find carrion. But, I've seen owls eating dead deer. And yes, eagles eat carrion.
> 
> The bird I've worked the most and the one I legally own is a great horned owl. They're called the tiger of the sky and may be the only owl that takes skunks. I've gotten then into rehab drenched in skunk and miserable to work with.
> 
> I love raptors and learn something new every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Likkmee

Death Angel said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic the nat'l symbol is a dump buzzard
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eagles are the most regal of the birds.
Click to expand...


----------



## ozro

I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TNHarley said:


> Owls are assholes. But they are cool to look at.





By eating rodents that would otherwise foul our grain stores, owls save us money at the grocery store. 

Whether you eat meat or are vegetarian, grain has a huge 'role' in producing what you eat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ozro said:


> I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.




Illegal to shoot them but people do. Glad you got him to a rehabber. 

We seldom see raptors with leg/foot injuries because they can still fly. It often means they starve to death because they can't catch and hold prey. Common cause of foot and leg injuries is electrocution. One of the most heart breaking I've seen was a huge female red tail with legs that looked like sharpened pencils. Needless to say, I took her to the vet to be put down immediately.


----------



## Darkwind

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a tall dead pine along the bank behind my house. Every night a great big Owl perches atop it hooting out, riling up the others secreted away in the tree line. I never realized just how huge she really was; till she spread her wings, and silently swooped down to pluck an unsuspecting mouse from the meadow. A truly incredible animal...
Click to expand...

Owls are super cool, but I don't think to have one as a pet is a good idea unless you have taken a few falconry classes or some kind of class on how to handle predator birds.


----------



## ozro

Luddly Neddite said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal to shoot them but people do. Glad you got him to a rehabber.
> 
> We seldom see raptors with leg/foot injuries because they can still fly. It often means they starve to death because they can't catch and hold prey. Common cause of foot and leg injuries is electrocution. One of the most heart breaking I've seen was a huge female red tail with legs that looked like sharpened pencils. Needless to say, I took her to the vet to be put down immediately.
Click to expand...


i see red tail hawks, bald eagles and of course ravens daily. once in awhile i spot a golden eagle or owl. 
the saddest thing i continue to see is dead ravens from people putting out rat poison, and the ravens will eat the body. 
when i first saw this happen, 3 ravens looked like they just say down on the ground and died. also called game and fish then. 

i wish people wouldnt use poison like that. There are better ways, that dont killl birds


----------



## Darkwind

ozro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal to shoot them but people do. Glad you got him to a rehabber.
> 
> We seldom see raptors with leg/foot injuries because they can still fly. It often means they starve to death because they can't catch and hold prey. Common cause of foot and leg injuries is electrocution. One of the most heart breaking I've seen was a huge female red tail with legs that looked like sharpened pencils. Needless to say, I took her to the vet to be put down immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see red tail hawks, bald eagles and of course ravens daily. once in awhile i spot a golden eagle or owl.
> the saddest thing i continue to see is dead ravens from people putting out rat poison, and the ravens will eat the body.
> when i first saw this happen, 3 ravens looked like they just say down on the ground and died. also called game and fish then.
> 
> i wish people wouldnt use poison like that. There are better ways, that dont killl birds
Click to expand...

I was a Rural Carrier Associate for the Postal Service for about 4 years and there was a Golden Eagle in a valley I delivered to.  Narrow enough valley that when she/he flew, you could get a good look.   Big sucker too.  Wingspan had to be a least 5 or 6 foot.


----------



## ozro

I live adjacent to the navajo nation, and count many natives as friends.
Their traditional belief is the owl is a messenger bringing unpleasant news. 
Their name translated means little man in the woods.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Darkwind said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal to shoot them but people do. Glad you got him to a rehabber.
> 
> We seldom see raptors with leg/foot injuries because they can still fly. It often means they starve to death because they can't catch and hold prey. Common cause of foot and leg injuries is electrocution. One of the most heart breaking I've seen was a huge female red tail with legs that looked like sharpened pencils. Needless to say, I took her to the vet to be put down immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see red tail hawks, bald eagles and of course ravens daily. once in awhile i spot a golden eagle or owl.
> the saddest thing i continue to see is dead ravens from people putting out rat poison, and the ravens will eat the body.
> when i first saw this happen, 3 ravens looked like they just say down on the ground and died. also called game and fish then.
> 
> i wish people wouldnt use poison like that. There are better ways, that dont killl birds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Rural Carrier Associate for the Postal Service for about 4 years and there was a Golden Eagle in a valley I delivered to.  Narrow enough valley that when she/he flew, you could get a good look.   Big sucker too.  Wingspan had to be a least 5 or 6 foot.
Click to expand...



We have bald eagles here and see them almost daily. Right now, we have two juvies and their two parents, plus others in the area.Pretty sure there was a third chick and searched around the base of the tree where the nest is - no luck. Likely a predator beat me to it.

Those are ravens in the photo above. A handful and utterly delightful little brats. Once they graduated out of their nest (the box) and into a flight cave, we would have to leave glasses, earrings and the like outside. More than a few times, I would have a raven hanging off my glasses and trying to get my mouth open. Funny and cute but not good for them. 

Somewhere, I have a photo is of an xray of a raven shot with bird shot but can't seem to find it. Not all the bird shot could be remove but he did survive and is now in an education program.

The huge red tail above was a head injury. She had literally forgotten how to swallow so I tube fed her. I would use scissors to cut off the heads of mice, remove the skin and tail and toss them in the blender. She was a real hand-full and made me incredibly happy because, once the swelling of her brain went down, she regained all her natural talents and I released her.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ozro said:


> I live adjacent to the navajo nation, and count many natives as friends.
> Their traditional belief is the owl is a messenger bringing unpleasant news.
> Their name translated means little man in the woods.




I saw where you're from. I lived south west of Tucson for more than 25 years and had pretty constant dealings with both Tohono O'odam and Pascua Yaqui. I'm fascinate by the legends they have passed down through generations. I really love the Sonora desert but love where I am now as well. The photo above shows the lake that is my "back yard". Its exactly thee kind of place I always dreamed of.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Darkwind said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wounded barn owl out here a few years ago. I marked his location on my gps and called game and fish. they took him somewhere set up to rehabiltate him, prescott, az i think. anyway, he wasnt easy for them to get ahold of but they did. he had been shot in the wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal to shoot them but people do. Glad you got him to a rehabber.
> 
> We seldom see raptors with leg/foot injuries because they can still fly. It often means they starve to death because they can't catch and hold prey. Common cause of foot and leg injuries is electrocution. One of the most heart breaking I've seen was a huge female red tail with legs that looked like sharpened pencils. Needless to say, I took her to the vet to be put down immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see red tail hawks, bald eagles and of course ravens daily. once in awhile i spot a golden eagle or owl.
> the saddest thing i continue to see is dead ravens from people putting out rat poison, and the ravens will eat the body.
> when i first saw this happen, 3 ravens looked like they just say down on the ground and died. also called game and fish then.
> 
> i wish people wouldnt use poison like that. There are better ways, that dont killl birds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a Rural Carrier Associate for the Postal Service for about 4 years and there was a Golden Eagle in a valley I delivered to.  Narrow enough valley that when she/he flew, you could get a good look.   Big sucker too.  Wingspan had to be a least 5 or 6 foot.
Click to expand...



Incredible birds. I am SO fortunate to be able to work with raptors.


----------



## Dekster

OldLady said:


> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.



The hooting gets rather annoying whether they are shrieking or not.


----------



## tycho1572

I once wanted a pet monkey. My parents were quick to shoot that idea down. lol


----------



## petro

OldLady said:


> You ever heard a screech owl?  Sounds like a cat in the midst of a BIG fight.  Amazing how a bird the size of your fist can make you rise up two feet off the mattress in the middle of the night, when that shrieking starts.


We had a big group camping in northern MN. A couple had tiny lap dogs. Those owls were making a racket at night and kept coming in closer till we could see them. They really wanted them puppies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Darkwind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forest surrounding my home, is thick with them. I hear them sounding off every night...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one. Only recently have I seen eagles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a tall dead pine along the bank behind my house. Every night a great big Owl perches atop it hooting out, riling up the others secreted away in the tree line. I never realized just how huge she really was; till she spread her wings, and silently swooped down to pluck an unsuspecting mouse from the meadow. A truly incredible animal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owls are super cool, but I don't think to have one as a pet is a good idea unless you have taken a few falconry classes or some kind of class on how to handle predator birds.
Click to expand...



You're right but you must hold a federal license to have a raptor. 

By far and away, most "pet" raptors live very short lives. I've had then brought to me in the most deplorable condition imaginable. I remember a rth that the lying pos who brought him in had cut off his beak with nail clippers.


----------



## tycho1572

I wouldn’t mind having a pet squirrel.....


----------

